# Woodmaxx kinetic splitter anyone?



## EXCALIBER (Nov 26, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has seen this splitter before or maybe used one. I'm still skeptical that a kinetic could/would work for me but the price seems right on this one. I sold my old Swisher 22 ton and need to replace it with something and my homemade hydro isn't finished yet. I checked out the other known brands so far and they are all way pricey!! 3K plus and every one, this one is half that. Thoughts? It has a two year warranty and I have been keeping my eye on this company for some time due to their wood chippers. Seems most are way happy with their other products and customer service. I was thinking in my head that part of the problem I see with most kinetic splitters in they have such a thin wedge that the log just gets sliced instead of being split, which means that the log gets stuck on the wedge. I have never ran a kinetic before so idk what would really work better. http://www.woodmaxx.com/LS_34T_Kinetic_Log_Splitter_p/ls-34t.htm


----------



## TFPace (Nov 26, 2016)

I've never run across this company but they have a very nice web site. They have spent a lot of time with photos and a nice video.
The price with freight included is very attractive too. 
I look for a warranty and couldn't find that on their web site.

The wedge is a lot wider than I was expecting too. 
In their owners manual they suggest running the engine is the "fast" setting. That's OK but I running mine in the mid-range at most. 

I like that they have the hour meter/tach feature. 

If I didn't have two old SpeeCo kinetic splitters I might roll the dice and buy one of these.

With only one review, I'm guessing this machine is fresh of the boat. You may be a guinea pig.

Let us know what you do.

Tom


----------



## EXCALIBER (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah its one of their newer products. It's a 2 year consumer parts warranty, 1 year commercial parts warranty. Do you think that wedge design would be better since it's wider, or is it going to be too wide and the machine not have enough umph to push rounds through it? I noticed they are using completely sealed bearings which to me should have been a no brainer on other models as well. They are only 75 lb flywheels but run at 465 RPM instead of 365 PRM which according to my calculations would actually give them quite a bit more stored kinetic energy at 465 than 90 lb flywheels would at 365. Two hand operation looks easy enough to cirumnavigate with maybe just a spacer block?


----------



## RyeThomas (Nov 26, 2016)

I purchased another more expensive Kinetic. I was afraid going with another company and saving money now might cost me later. Several companies have launched these and no longer make them. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get parts or service for the long haul. Sure I spent more now, but I will have a machine I can pass down to my kids.
I by no means am trying to push the machine I purchased, just throwing out what was my major concern and I think anyone looking kinetic should question.
Good luck whatever you decide. Keep us posted.


----------



## TFPace (Nov 26, 2016)

EXCALIBER said:


> Yeah its one of their newer products. It's a 2 year consumer parts warranty, 1 year commercial parts warranty. Do you think that wedge design would be better since it's wider, or is it going to be too wide and the machine not have enough umph to push rounds through it? I noticed they are using completely sealed bearings which to me should have been a no brainer on other models as well. They are only 75 lb flywheels but run at 465 RPM instead of 365 PRM which according to my calculations would actually give them quite a bit more stored kinetic energy at 465 than 90 lb flywheels would at 365. Two hand operation looks easy enough to cirumnavigate with maybe just a spacer block?



The wider wedge is a puzzle to me. I think narrow is better. You mentioned sealed bearings. Their owners manual shows the tech greasings the pinion bearings. 
The Speeco and others ran 90# wheels. The downfall of the imports, in my opinion, was poor heat treating of the rack and pinion. The operating RPM was too fast on the Speeco. I run mine at just above idle and have and zero failure. Both of mine have had the racks and pinions replaced with the new and improved materials. Eventually though Speeco elected to recall all of these machines. I decided to keep my machine.

The two handle system looks OK too. We have turned our into suicide machines and they are now one-handed. A lot more dangerous and a lot faster too.
The HPDE spacer is nice on this machine. This is where they are suggesting silicone spray I believe. On the push block I didn't see the type of cam follower bearings hopefully these are sealed too.


----------



## TFPace (Nov 26, 2016)

TFPace said:


> The wider wedge is a puzzle to me. I think narrow is better. You mentioned sealed bearings. Their owners manual shows the tech greasings the pinion bearings.
> The Speeco and others ran 90# wheels. The downfall of the imports, in my opinion, was poor heat treating of the rack and pinion. The operating RPM was too fast on the Speeco. I run mine at just above idle and have and zero failure. Both of mine have had the racks and pinions replaced with the new and improved materials. Eventually though Speeco elected to recall all of these machines. I decided to keep my machine.
> 
> The two handle system looks OK too. We have turned our into suicide machines and they are now one-handed. A lot more dangerous and a lot faster too.
> The HPDE spacer is nice on this machine. This is where they are suggesting silicone spray I believe. On the push block I didn't see the type of cam follower bearings hopefully these are sealed too.












Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 26, 2016)

I would like to see a video of this machine splitting elm and sycamore with that wedge. Not saying it can't do it, I would just like to see it.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, you get what you pay for, and I'll never buy a front line tool again. I suggest you wait a few years to see what other customers have to say about it first, rather than risk being the one who says ' don't buy it.' 

Go with a SuperSplit. Expensive, but well made with excellent customer service. You can't get them used because no one wants to get rid of them.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 28, 2016)

Another copy, if made in Asia then No Thanks!

I've had a Super Split J model for over 6 years and absolutely Love it! 
Was around $2500 when I bought it. Best $ ever spent!


----------



## Guswhit (Nov 28, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Another copy, if made in Asia then No Thanks!
> 
> I've had a Super Split J model for over 6 years and absolutely Love it!
> Was around $2500 when I bought it. Best $ ever spent!



Haven't had mine as long as you, but I agree 1000%!


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes, Chinese. Same model with different logo here in NZ sells for as low as US$650. I'll stick with the proven, more expensive but I suspect far better value in the long run, original thanks.



That said, I have followed Woodmaxx for a few years because of their Chinese PTO chippers. They seem like a good company and are proactive about addressing any product weaknesses that show up over time, so perhaps, in time, they'll get on top of any problems this model might have and this model might actually be worth buying in the future, but I wouldn't want to be an earlier adopter. Been there with other gear and don't want a repeat.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 28, 2016)

If you guys want to each chip in $50 I'll order one and THOROUGHLY test it out so we all know how good they are. It'd be a burden for me, but I'd be willing to take one for the team.


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 28, 2016)

Why not approach Woodmaxx with a challenge to send one FOC to an AS GTG where it can go in a shootout with any kinetics members already have at the GTG?

Or, if they had half a marketing mindset, they'd become AS sponsors, set up a travelling kinetic splitter demo thread like what was done with the leveraxe, and reputable AS members can get to try it out and write their findings.


----------



## dancan (Nov 28, 2016)

Here's the tag from my model J .
Made in the 80s , parts are still available , in stock and fit .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 28, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> value in the long run





EXCALIBER said:


> 3K plus and every one, this one is half that. Thoughts?



I didn't have $1,500. to bet, so I spent twice that.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Dec 30, 2016)

Does anyone have an update to offer on the Woodmaxx splitter? Any reviews? 

I see they have sold out of their bigger 34T model. They are advertised at $1749 with free shipping. Their 28T is $1649 with free shipping.

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought one of their WM-8H power driven PTO chippers. I been happy with it and they were really helpful. Yes, it was offshore built but I don't do commercial type work. Just needed a piece that would do what I wanted and it has. Don't know anything about the kinetic they have but they do stand behind what they sell and do what they say. At least with me they did. 

I don't care for the narrow stance on these as they would be plenty tippy. I'd be worried about falling over while going through the woods with ruts and such. Split Second brand seems to have some nice features but the price is up there in line with others. They do seem to be making a lot of profit with these. I feel they have their place and speed sells so they can demand a premium. Just not a lot of parts there for the money.

What's up with the small wedges on all these? Strength/fatigue issues with the beam? Looks like a 10 inch high, THIN, wedge would save even more time as less flip overs. I'm guessing OSHA or their lawyers will make all of them have the hands safe levers.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 8, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone had first hand experience with these brand of splitters yet. I have a co-worker that is interested in a kinetic splitter and woodmaxx meets his price point. There are half a dozen reviews on their site now, all good.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 8, 2017)

Hmmm. No carriage roller bearings. Instead they are using slide rails/guides. Not sure what the material is, looks like plastic. Keen to see how that wears with significant use. The UHMWPE on my kinetic table is almost unbelievably low-friction/hard-wearing.

No rack-lift roller bearing against the top of the beam.

Wheel bearings, not bushes.

Towable.

Lower CoG with the low engine.

Keen to see if the two-handed feature can be easily circumvented. If so, the table needs to lose those log supports so it is kept flat for easier, one-handed return of re-splits.

Keen to see if the wide-flared wedge rather than knife has more pros than cons.


----------



## mesupra (Sep 9, 2017)

I've been checking out their 3 pt snowblower. Seems that changed and improved their newest design and when comparing specs they don't seem to give up anything over any of the highly regarded Canadian brands, all for much less. 

They also just released a sawmill. It looks like a pimped out harbor freight mill. Some really nice added features.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 9, 2017)

mesupra said:


> I've been checking out their 3 pt snowblower. Seems that changed and improved their newest design and when comparing specs they don't seem to give up anything over any of the highly regarded Canadian brands, all for much less.
> 
> They also just released a sawmill. It looks like a pimped out harbor freight mill. Some really nice added features.


Is there something online? I can't find it on their website, only some news they were working on it and have been for a few years. Thanks.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 11, 2017)

My coworker bought the smaller of the two splitters. Maybe I can take some pics and give it a run through and let everyone know what I think.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Sep 11, 2017)

When I talked to them they said their rack was only 1.5 inches wide, where supersplit and Splitsecond both have 2.25 inch wide racks. I am not sure what DR Power is running. Also the woodmaxx 28 and 34 have interchangeable racks and pinions. I assume the only real difference between the 28 and 34 ton models is the flywheel weight. 

I do like their wedge design as opposed to the others that only have a thin wedge. Thin wedge takes less power but just like on my hydro unit I can put the thin wedge 4 inches into the wood and it just gets harder to push. Then the wide wedge hits the wood and in short order it splits apart. I watched several videos where the SS would slice through the entire length of the round and never split it. Then you are fighting to get it off the wedge or using a push block to dislodge the round. Now you have too many peices of wood on your table to do any work


----------



## mesupra (Sep 11, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Is there something online? I can't find it on their website, only some news they were working on it and have been for a few years. Thanks.


www.woodmaxx.com


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 11, 2017)

mesupra said:


> www.woodmaxx.com


Colour me retarded, but I went there already, couldn't find the sawmill info on the site. I can find a cached page in google search for a SM-26/e model but with no details other than a price. Can you point me to a link from that site please? i promise I did look but couldn't see it.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Sep 11, 2017)

It's not listed on their site I did a Google search for it and found the sawmill that way


----------



## mesupra (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry about that. I actually checked out a YouTube video that popped up when I was watching snowblower videos


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks:


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 10, 2017)

Marshy whats the story with the woodmaxx 28 ton splitter? Go or no go?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 10, 2017)

This one looks a lot like the Woodmaxx, but with a 7 hp Kohler motor.






https://www.woodsplitteroutlet.com/...yEp0y13rK_Pm4BNrqlOcwf-N12obqGwBoCbrQQAvD_BwE


----------



## Marshy (Oct 10, 2017)

EXCALIBER said:


> Marshy whats the story with the woodmaxx 28 ton splitter? Go or no go?


Splitter is in possession of my coworker and he has assembled it. It has a Briggs motor and he said assembly was straight forward. I asked how quality was and he said all tolerances we're good, only had to over size one hole which was slightly off. Rather than trying to ram the bolt in he said he drilled it and it went together. Been busy at work and had a family matter to address last week then it's been a bit wet last few days so I'm hopeful to get a video of it in the coming week or two. So far he likes it.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Oct 12, 2017)

I like it. Price point is in range for what I am willing to spend, but I agree with fish and U.M.. Its a pretty frontline machine. I remember the DR didn't work out so well-did they resolve that or give a up? If this machine ends up reliable I'd be game, but I only burn 2-2.5 cords a year. Hydros are so slow-it's hard to waste that much time splitting wood. Of all the machines I've watched I like the initial design of the split second the best. The SS would bug me the way it wobbles while splitting and cam follower issues from what I've read in Casey forests thread. Having said that most things can be modified and improved. I think this company will be around awhile but like fish said SS has been. I'd rather cry once than cry twice


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 12, 2017)

DR is still making their splitters with some changes in designs. They are actually on sale until October 26th I believe for $2299 for the 34 ton version. One of the reasons why I would like to know how woodmaxx stacks up. All I have is Elm and cottonwood around me and mostly large rounds (30 inches or better). I'm afraid to try one of these machines and have it not be equal to the task including Super Split


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 12, 2017)

love my Flack Hill splitter!!


----------



## rancher2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Excaliber I think this is a case of you get what you pay for. I had a Speeco kinetic. I didn't pay much for it as it was one that got recalled to replace the rack and pinion the shop changed the parts and TSC stopped selling them so the shop just had it setting around as TSC didn't want it back. I bought it put a jack shaft on it to slow the flywheels down , redesigned the pinion engaging system and it worked good for several years. It really shined splitting ash but we mostly split locust and hedge. A lot of our wood is big so a splitter with a log lift and tables works the best. The two guys that help me didn't like the kinetic it needed to be higher up log lift and table to keep the resplit pieces off the ground. The splitter we use the most is a homemade beam is waist high, log lift, lot of tables, four inch cylinder with three inch ram 28 Gpm two stage pump. That splitter will keep two to three guys busy. We do about 15 cord a year only for my own usage. I sold the Specco last winter as it had set in shed two years and no one had used it. If you think you really need a kinetic I would save up and buy a super split as they have been around. I think with elm and cotton wood you will have to watch when you split them with a kinetic to make it work smooth. Around here elm and cotton wood goes in the brush, burn pile as it doesn't make enough heat to keep my Garn happy.


----------



## csmith (Nov 11, 2017)

So does anyone else have a woodmaxx?


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 11, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Colour me retarded, but I went there already, couldn't find the sawmill info on the site. I can find a cached page in google search for a SM-26/e model but with no details other than a price. Can you point me to a link from that site please? i promise I did look but couldn't see it.



Don't know if you found the page or not but this should be a direct link, it is off the home page/sawmills. It is way down near the bottom under the "Shop" list on the left side of the page.

http://www.woodmaxx.com/product_p/sm-26.htm


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyone??


csmith said:


> So does anyone else have a woodmaxx?


----------



## Jwilliams (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone else have any experience with these thinking of buying one in spring?


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 28, 2017)

I bought a super split hd and haven't looked back. I burn about 20 full cords per year in my boiler and other than a follower bearing, I haven't had a single issue with my ss. You can go broke trying to save a buck. Save the extra few bucks for the SS and you'll thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## Baconaman (Sep 22, 2018)

Jwilliams said:


> Anyone else have any experience with these thinking of buying one in spring?



I bought the LS-34T when it first came out. This will be my third burning season with it. I think mine was one of the first ones off the line and they have already addressed some issues.


----------



## mattig88 (May 19, 2020)

I realize this thread is a little dated but wanted to provide an update since I came here to research kinetic log splitters. Woodmaxx is no longer offering splitters, per Ron @ Woodmaxx.


----------

